

Circumventing AdBlock - riz_
https://medium.com/@buesing/circumventing-adblock-516825513d0a

======
romeotango
I will continue to block ads via add-ons, hosts files, and a few other methods
that have worked well for me for years.

Ads are now the #1 vector for malware and I block them all, all the time. I
have a right to traverse the Internet w/o being tracked and served ads. The
business model is semi-broken already. I would rather see paid content than
freemium any day. I pay for what matters to me, but will happily block the
rest for my own safety.

